# 哥特式 / 哥德式



## agliagli

大家好,

经常用的是哥*特*式或哥*德*式建筑?

谢谢大家的帮忙

阿歌丽


----------



## Staarkali

Peut-être peux tu utiliser Google images ou Baidu images pour vérifier si tu as des réponses relatives au style gothique.

我刚才查看了，词典上都是*哥特式*，百度的话*哥特式*的结果好像也多一点。


----------



## nichec

agliagli said:


> 大家好,
> 
> 经常用的是哥*特*式或哥*德*式建筑?
> 
> 谢谢大家的帮忙
> 
> 阿歌丽


 
It's definitely 哥德式建築 in Taiwan.


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

nichec said:


> It's definitely 哥德式建築 in Taiwan.


 

很有趣。in mainland, 始终用“哥特式”。


----------



## nichec

LikeBarleyBending said:


> 很有趣。in mainland, 始终用“哥特式”。


 
Yeah, it's like AE and BE, we are using the same language, but we can fail to understand each other 

It's always 哥德式 in Taiwan, be it Gothic rock (my favorite), Gothic Literature (again my favorite ), Gothic architecture, blah blah blah.


----------



## Staarkali

bon ben je crois que t'as une réponse précise la 

台湾话：哥德式
普通话：哥特式


----------



## kastner

Mainland China use 哥特（式） because we have defined the German poet novelist and dramatist _Johann Wolfgang Von *Goethe*_ (1749-1832) 歌德

so this won't cause misconception, since 哥德-歌德 sounds exactly the same


----------



## samanthalee

In Singapore, we use 哥德, even though most of our terms are closer to China's than to Taiwan's (It's confusing, I know) The preference for 哥德 could be due to calling Germany 德国[德國]. Gothic = German, 哥德 = 德国


----------



## kastner

samanthalee said:


> In Singapore, we use 哥德, even though most of our terms are closer to China's than to Taiwan's (It's confusing, I know) The preference for 哥德 could be due to calling Germany 德国[德國]. Gothic = German, 哥德 = 德国



interesting!
but i thought Gothic = Germanic, the later word is translated as 日耳曼（的）
and "德" in 德国, which the full title is 德意志帝国, should came from Deutsch
Deu - Dé Yì, tsch - Zhì
nothing to do with Gothic, Go - Gē, thic - Tè/Dé


----------



## rourou

hello i come from Beijing.We neversay*哥德式 *in mandarin ,we say *哥特式*


----------



## Staarkali

Actually Gothic is this adjective of Goth, name of the original inhabitants of this part of Europe (current Germany and Austria). Note that the spelling and pronunciation is the same in every language.

Later Gothic was the name of the architecture that mainly spread out during high middle ages, that means the centuries before the Italian Renaissance; it is often opposed to Roman architecture, especially for churches.

The term has been continually used in art such as novel or music to express things coming from Germany till today, where the Gothic style is often synonymous of wearing black clothes, black make up on artificially white skin, piercing, etc. and of course, the last but not the least, adhering to the gloomy (yet harmless) Gothic rock (ex. the Cure).

I think that style comes from Central Europe and I'm pretty sure US has been reached, but I don't know wheter it has spread out to Japan or Taiwan.

Back the thread, whether 哥德 or 哥特 is chosen, just keep in mind that Gothic = German is too simplistic, especially today where its influence encompasses all the Western world, and Gothic as the name of an art school was multimillenium old, even at Goethe's era. Finally, the Gothic as an adjective is the Goth style, 哥特式 or 哥德式, I personnally they are both acceptable.


----------



## nichec

Personally I think this is just yet another example of how we always try to translate a foreign name into Chinese, hoping that it sounds exactly the same as the original, yet inevitably, we are bound to fail.

I just had a discussion with some professors about how to translate Michel Foucault (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Foucault) When I was a college student and knew nothing about French, I can pronounce his name in English and I know the Chinese translation is 傅柯, some people I know argued that it should be 符宼, but it's not until I can speak French (well, at least good enough to talk about Foucault, but I know my French still sucks ) and I lived in Paris that I know exactly how to pronounce his name the way it should be pronounced.

Surely 哥特 and 歌德 sound quite different, but I guess it's okay as long as you can be understood, if you want the exact name, you would have to speak German. (Or you can speak English, because everyone would understand Gothic)


----------



## kastner

yeah, many translations are different
for country/city name sometimes it's going crazy
Florence - 佛罗伦萨(CN) - 佛羅倫斯(TW/HK)
 San Francisco - 旧金山(CN) - 三藩市(TW/HK)
Cannes - 戛纳(CN) - 康城(TW/HK)
New Zealand - 新西兰(CN/HK) - 纽西兰(TW)
Laos - 老挝(CN) - 寮國(TW/HK)


----------



## agliagli

Interesting. Many many thanks for all of you. Therefore, if the text to be translated if for, let's say, people from PRC, Singapore (and HK?) it would be better to write 哥特 and 歌德 if addressed to R.O.C people?


----------



## kastner

agliagli said:


> Interesting. Many many thanks for all of you. Therefore, if the text to be translated if for, let's say, people from PRC, Singapore (and HK?) it would be better to write 哥特 and 歌德 if addressed to R.O.C people?



Oh oh, wait a second
Please read the posts again, I think samanthalee means that in most cases, Singapore uses the same terms as Mainland China does, but here it's an exception
so
CN: 哥特 and TW/HK/SG: 哥德


----------

